

Block-level AIDS incidence map of San Francisco - dalek2point3
http://www.sfdph.org/dph/files/reports/RptsHIVAIDS/20130114_sf_hiv/hivaids_atlas.asp

======
neworbit
As a man who is safely out of the closet for quite a while now, has seen the
scourge of AIDS amongst my circles of friends, and has spent a great deal of
time effort and money educating and promoting safer sex... this is
disheartening.

And I realize we're pretty safe from violent gay-bashing here in SF, but this
would be a terrifying map to see in less tolerant regions. Even as it is I
fear that it'll be immediately passed about amongst religious zealots as the
Map of Depravity.

We've got a long way to go. :-/

